
Go 1.1 RC2 is out - mitchellh
https://groups.google.com/forum/#!msg/golang-nuts/PoQGGq-V2l8/8e6y9zBylE0J
======
OrsenPike
I have been learning go for the past 4 weeks now and love it. Does anyone have
any advice on a good GUI library that works well with Go? I have had a look at
some of the Qt bindings but they are not that great sadly.

Also is there a decent MSSQL library for Go yet?

~~~
ushi
_Also is there a decent MSSQL library for Go yet?_

You will find some here:

<http://godoc.org/?q=mysql>

<http://go-lang.cat-v.org/pure-go-libs>

EDIT: I just realized that you asked for MSSQL libs and not MySQL. Sorry,
those links wont help you.

~~~
OrsenPike
No worries. I have had a pretty good look but have not found anything for
MSSQL sadly. There are some bindings for Qt and some custom widget kits but
nothing that great sadly. I would love proper Qt bindings but that will take a
while.

~~~
miffe
I use this one for MSSQL through ODBC: <https://github.com/LukeMauldin/lodbc>

------
Goranek
I love how they update every few weeks :) I'm looking forward to each new
version like a kid in a candy store.

~~~
pjmlp
I doubt they will change much after 1.1, given the designers' philosophy in
language design.

~~~
pkulak
That's my favorite feature. They still may make significant changes that don't
effect syntax.

~~~
pjmlp
That is what made me disregard Go, after my initial interest on the language,
but then again I am a CS guy that feels at home with FP and similar stuff.

Nowadays I rather play with D and Rust, but I wish success to the Go team
anyway, as choice is always good.

------
XBigTK13X
What are some common gotchas I should be wary of if I want to try out Go? I
haven't touched the language since I first heard about it, due to an issue
that has been left unfixed for almost three years.

<https://code.google.com/p/go/issues/detail?id=909>

Here is a C# example of what I'm looking for:

LINQ brings brevity and clarity to complicated collection operations. However,
if you rely on it in performance-critical applications, then you will find
that it causes enough garbage collection overhead to slow your app to a crawl.

~~~
burntsushi
From what I know on the topic issue #909 only ever had a realistic chance of
affecting 32-bit users. And from the looks of it, they've made the GC in Go
1.1 more precise, so hopefully the incidence of those problems on 32 bit goes
down even more.

I use Go exclusively on 64 bit and have never had that problem. This includes
Go programs that use 64GB+ of memory that can run for days. I also use other
long running Go programs (a web site and an X window manager) and haven't run
into problems.

> What are some common gotchas I should be wary of if I want to try out Go?

The most common complaint people have is that Go doesn't have "generics" like
that found in most other statically typed languages (e.g., parametric
polymorphism or ad-hoc polymorphism). You can still get a lot of code reuse
through Go's flavor of polymorphism (structural sub-typing), but it requires a
little brain rewiring---and that puts some folks off.

------
graue
Is there a list of changes since Go 1.1 RC1? Just curious what held up the
release.

~~~
krasin
<http://tip.golang.org/doc/go1.1>

~~~
rorrr2
That's not what he asked for. I'm too curious about the changes since RC1.

------
hgfischer
There is no new features here, it's just issues being fixed and closed, mostly
weird and harcore ones.

~~~
gillianseed
Which is typical for RC releases, feature freeze and bugfixing.

